# Remember Me - In Theaters - Box Office Review



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3663[/img] * Title: Remember Me
Starring: Robert Pattinson, Emilie de Ravin, Chris Cooper, Pierce Brosnan
Directed by: Allen Coulter
Written by: Will Fetters
Studio: Summit Entertainment, LLC
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 1 hr. 53 min.
Release Date: March 12, 2010
* 

*Movie* :4.5stars: 

I have to be honest, going into this movie, I thought it was some romance that only my wife would like. I was definitely wrong. It was a romance in a sense, but not your typical cheesy romance. It was almost like the writer wanted to make this as real as possible, and he accomplished that.

The story is revolves around two main characters Tyler Hawkins (Pattinson) and Ally Craig (Ravin). Both characters are of broken family, not just divorce, but the family members themselves are broken. Both characters dads (Cooper & Brosnan) are both caught up in their jobs to know what is really going on in the lives of their kids. Hawkins is suffering the loss of a family member and only has his sister left to watch out for. His sister is a talented artist who feels that her dad doesn't love her. So Hawkins, throughout the movie, tries his hardest to get his dad to just feel like he cars for his family. [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3662[/img]

Hawkins and a friend are out one night when a fight goes down. In an attempt to split up the fight, the cops come. Being let go because they were only trying to help, Hawkins is not happy that the cop's decision on how to handle the fighters, speaking up, he is taken in for his actions toward the cop, who happens to be Ally's dad. Ally on the other hand, witnessed her mother get murdered at a very young age. Her dad is an investigator, so you can imagine how her life has been growing up. 

In an attempt to get revenge on the cop, Hawkins starts to date Ally. The love starts to become real, and when Ally has an argument with her father, she leaves home for a while to live with Tyler. The love between the two starts to become real, and the day finally comes when Tyler has to confess to Ally what his intentions were at the beginning before her father tells her why. As you can imagine sparks fly, she leaves, and the two are heartbroken.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3665[/img]

A family emergency with Tyler's little sister finally brings their dad (Brosnan) home. It also brings Ally back to the picture where she and Tyler start to patch things up. As the movie starts to come to a close Tyler is left with nothing but a smile on his face, because his father is spending time with his sister, he and Ally are healing, his sister finally has the confidence she needs. But on this certain day, everyone is left with the question "why?" And that is something you will have to find out your self by going and seeing the movie.

*Rating* 

The movie is given a PG-13 rating. There is a little bit of language and a couple uses of the "F" word. There is a love scene between Tyler and Ally, nothing is shown, but the limits are pushed. [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3664[/img] 

*Video* :4stars: 

The direction of this movie was tremendous. Along side the writing, you could really relate to these characters whether you have been in those situations or not. It was given such a real life feel that you almost felt like you were there.

*Audio* :5stars: 

The audio was tremendous as well. Dialogue was pitched just right, and the surround sounds really put you in the movie.

*Overall* 

As I said above, I did not expect much from this movie. I NEVER go by critics reviews because they are so off. On a grade scale, critics gave this movie a "C". I give this movie and A+. Acting was amazing by the four main characters. Ravin had a hard time I think hiding up her Australian slur, but she still did a pretty good job.

This is not a cheesy romance movie. As mentioned, the writing and direction really put you in this movie. It was just a real life movie with extreme circumstances. And then the ending is quite possibly one of the most touching, heart sinking, surprising endings I have seen in a long time. 

***Please do not comment to this post by spoiling the ending***


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Personally I am not a fan of Robert Pattinson, I think he's a terrible actor, but Emilie de Ravin on the other hand may make this worthwhile if the Mrs. wants to watch something in theaters!  Thanks for the review.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought in this movie Pattinson's role was perfect for him. Just that dark mysterious, but yet boring kind of guy. Ravin, in my opinion, was the weak link in this movie.

Actually I thought Brosnan's acting was amazing. But I thought Pattinson played a great dark, hurt, big/protective brother guy. And don't get me wrong, Ravin did all right, but I though she had a hard time trying to hide up her accent.

All in all though, this was a pretty fantastic film...ESPECIALLY the ending.


----------

